# Who is Martin Dorey?



## Santino (Feb 19, 2011)

And what does he want?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I am Martin Dorey.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 19, 2011)

If you don't know and can't be bothered to google him, I'm not going to regurgitate the first umpteen pages of results.


----------



## Santino (Feb 19, 2011)

Greebo said:


> If you don't know and can't be bothered to google him, I'm not going to regurgitate the first umpteen pages of results.


 
If only you knew the power of the Dark Side.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2011)

Santino said:


> And what does he want?


Isn't that the "Martin Dorey" from One Man and his Campervan? I can't think of any other  Martin Dorey so that must indeed be the  Martin Dorey you're thinking about. It is spelt  Martin Dorey and not  Martin Dories, yes? I'd hate to be looking for the wrong  Martin Dorey.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2011)

Is it this Martin Dorey from BBC2's One Man and his Campervan series as discussed on this thread?

Is this Martin Dorey's website? http://www.martindorey.com/


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 19, 2011)

Martin Dorey? Martin Dorey.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 19, 2011)

Martin Dorey the prick off of the telly? That Martin Dorey, or is there another Martin Dorey?


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2011)

I think people need to post a link to this thread from their websites/facebook profiles/Twitter accounts so we can get the definitive answer.


----------



## Cid (Feb 19, 2011)

editor said:


> Isn't that the "Martin Dorey" from One Man and his Campervan? I can't think of any other  Martin Dorey so that must indeed be the  Martin Dorey you're thinking about. It is spelt  Martin Dorey and not  Martin Dories, yes? I'd hate to be looking for the wrong  Martin Dorey.


 
There is actually another Martin Dorey, Martin Dorey co-author of _Love Your Gusset: Making Friends with Your Pelvic Floor_ and _Pump Up Your Penis: Easy Exercises to Strengthen Your Erection_ (seriously, check amazon), but this is Martin Dorey campervan man co-author of The Camper Van Cookbook: Life on 4 Wheels, Cooking on 2 Rings, and senior writer at Copy Monkey ltd.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 19, 2011)

Libertad said:


> Martin Dorey the prick off of the telly? That Martin Dorey, or is there another Martin Dorey?


 
The namesakes of _the_ Martin Dorey are probably hiding in shame.  It'd be like going for a job interview the day after New Labour got in for the 1st time and having to say "Hello my name's John Major, but obviously not _that_ John Major."


----------



## Greebo (Feb 19, 2011)

Cid said:


> There is actually another Martin Dorey, Martin Dorey co-author of _Love Your Gusset: Making Friends with Your Pelvic Floor_ and _Pump Up Your Penis: Easy Exercises to Strengthen Your Erection_



If he's not hiding in shame at his namesake, it's only because he has no shame.


----------



## Cid (Feb 19, 2011)

Greebo said:


> If he's not hiding in shame at his namesake, it's only because he has no shame.


 
I know, imagine finding out you shared a name with Martin Dorey, Campervan man.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 19, 2011)

Cid said:


> There is actually another Martin Dorey, Martin Dorey co-author of _Love Your Gusset: Making Friends with Your Pelvic Floor_ and _Pump Up Your Penis: Easy Exercises to Strengthen Your Erection_ (seriously, check amazon), but this is Martin Dorey campervan man co-author of The Camper Van Cookbook: Life on 4 Wheels, Cooking on 2 Rings, and senior writer at Copy Monkey ltd.



I believe that Martin Dorey and Martin Dorey are in fact the very same Martin Dorey as the aforementioned Martin Dorey.

I am willing to be corrected on this matter.


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

Martin Dorey?  I think I've heard the name Martin Dorey somewhere before, but I can't be sure if it's the same Martin Dorey as the Martin Dorey being referred to in this thread.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 19, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Martin Dorey?  I think I've heard the name Martin Dorey somewhere before, but I can't be sure if it's the same Martin Dorey as the Martin Dorey being referred to in this thread.


 
It might be the same Martin Dorey. Conversely, it may be a different Martin Dorey. I think we need to investigate this Martin Dorey character further in order to find out just who Martin Dorey is.

Martin Dorey is so mysterious.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 19, 2011)

Cid said:


> There is actually another Martin Dorey, Martin Dorey co-author of _Love Your Gusset: Making Friends with Your Pelvic Floor_ and _Pump Up Your Penis: Easy Exercises to Strengthen Your Erection_ (seriously, check amazon), but this is Martin Dorey campervan man co-author of The Camper Van Cookbook: Life on 4 Wheels, Cooking on 2 Rings, and senior writer at Copy Monkey ltd.


 
I await the next book: Pump up your penis with the campervan cook book


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> It might be the same Martin Dorey. Conversely, it may be a different Martin Dorey. I think we need to investigate this Martin Dorey character further in order to find out just who Martin Dorey is.
> 
> Martin Dorey is so mysterious.


 
I'd like to get to the bottom of this mystery surrounding Martin Dorey.  I'm sure Martin Dorey would want us to as well.  If only Martin Dorey were here to set us right.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 19, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> I'd like to get to the bottom of this mystery surrounding Martin Dorey.  I'm sure Martin Dorey would want us to as well.  If only Martin Dorey were here to set us right.


 
I think if we Martin Dorey then Martin Dorey. Martin Dorey.


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> I think if we Martin Dorey then Martin Dorey. Martin Dorey.


 
Martin Dorey


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2011)

It surely can't be the wanky Martin Dorey that's been discussed at length on this thread, can it?

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/343156-One-Man-and-his-Campervan-on-BBC2-Utterly-hilarious!!!!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree he's wanky, but I think he's even more planky than wanky.


----------



## Cid (Feb 19, 2011)

Simon and Garfunkel did a song about him:

They say that Martin Dorey owns one vintage campervan, 
With aristo connections to spread his food around. 
Born into society, a producer's only child, 
He had everything a cook could want: flour, hair, and piles. 

But I work in his research team, 
And I curse the life I'm living 
And I curse my poverty 
And I wish that I could be, 
Oh, I wish that I could be, 
Oh, I wish that I could be 
Martin Dorey. 

The papers print his picture almost everywhere he goes: 
Martin Dorey in a field, Martin Dorey at the coast. 
And the rumor of his barbies and the food in his pot! 
Oh, he surely must be happy with everything he's got. 

But I work in his research team, 
And I curse the life I'm living 
And I curse my poverty 
And I wish that I could be, 
Oh, I wish that I could be, 
Oh, I wish that I could be 
Martin Dorey. 

He surfed with everybody, he had the common touch, 
And they were grateful for his cooking and thanked him very much, 
So my mind was filled with wonder when the evening papers wrote: 
"Martin Dorey went home last night and put his cock inside a goat." 

But I work in his research team 
And I curse the life I'm living 
And I curse my poverty 
And I wish that I could be, 
Oh, I wish that I could be, 
Oh, I wish that I could be 
Martin Dorey


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Is this the official Martin Dorey thread?

The same Martin Dorey of one twat and his campervan?

I do hope Martin Dorey will make an appearance. Martin Dorey spends my license fee and he's a twat so it would be nice for the real Martin Dorey to show up and justify his existence.

Come on Martin Dorey, I can't wait forever.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes, this is the official Martin Dorey thread, the same Martin Dorey of one twat and his campervan. I imagine that if we talk about Martin Dorey enough, Martin Dorey will appear at some point, in order for Martin Dorey to at least attempt to justify Martin Dorey's existence. You may be waiting for Martin Dorey, but Martin Dorey is also waiting for you.

Martin Dorey.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 20, 2011)

It is a little known fact that an anagram of Martin Dorey is Randy Rite Om


----------



## Libertad (Feb 20, 2011)

Love the Martin Dorey song Cid. 

Ooh, there goes a googlebot >>>


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 20, 2011)

tarannau said:


> It is a little known fact that an anagram of Martin Dorey is Randy Rite Om



Martin Dorey does throw up a few interesting anagrams

http://wordsmith.org/anagram/anagram.cgi?anagram=martin+dorey&t=1000&a=n


----------



## Belushi (Feb 20, 2011)

Isnt Martin Dorey a kind of fish?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 20, 2011)

He twittered me today. The only connection I can imagine is U75 so I guess he is doing the same for everyone following urban (unless he just happens to be a suplex fan).

His account clearly states he is the campervan man.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 20, 2011)

Perhaps he's like that character in "Candyman" - if you say the name 5 times he'll appear.
Martin Dorey
Martin Dorey
Martin Dorey
Martin Dorey
Martin Dor...


----------



## Belushi (Feb 20, 2011)

That Martin  Dorey eh.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 20, 2011)

Or has some hilarious urb created an account.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 20, 2011)

This Martin Dorey thread seems to be working.

The Martin Dorey thread is at number 37 in the Martin Dorey Google hit parade.

Surely Martin Dorey must arrive soon.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 20, 2011)

You can also sing his name (to the tune of "London's Burning")

Martin Dorey, Martin Dorey,
Martin Dorey, Martin Dorey,
In his van, in his van,
Martin Dorey, Martin Dorey

repeat in a round...I'll start you off

Marton Dorey, Martin Dorey..


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 20, 2011)

Martin Dorey, Martin Dorey,
Martin Dorey, Martin Dorey,
In his van, in his van,
Martin ...

oh bollocks, i messed it up there.  start again?

Martin Dorey, Martin Dorey,
Martin Dorey, Martin Dorey,
In his van, in his van,
Martin Dorey, Martin Dorey


----------



## rover07 (Feb 20, 2011)

You can buy his book on Amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/Camper-Van-...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1298143211&sr=1-1


----------



## Santino (Feb 20, 2011)

Don't click here if you don't want him to be able to track web traffic back to Urban: www.martindorey.com


----------



## rover07 (Feb 20, 2011)

Who is the agent of Martin Dorey. Deborah McKenna?

Is she a regular poster on here?

http://www.deborahmckenna.com/Client.aspx?ID=118&Name=Martin-Dorey


----------



## rover07 (Feb 20, 2011)

Santino said:


> Don't click here if you don't want him to be able to track web traffic back to Urban: www.martindorey.com



Thanks. I'll make sure I dont click on www.martindorey.com

That would probably attract too much attention.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2011)

Fantastic! Here's his showreel. It's an amazing campercan adventure. ya!


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2011)

This guy's cooler.


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 20, 2011)

Santino said:


> Don't click here if you don't want him to be able to track web traffic back to Urban: www.martindorey.com


 


rover07 said:


> Thanks. I'll make sure I dont click on www.martindorey.com
> 
> That would probably attract too much attention.



I made sure not to click either of these www.martindorey.com links.

Martin Dorey.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 20, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> I made sure not to click either of these www.martindorey.com links.
> 
> Martin Dorey.


 
If you did click on www.martindorey.com I reckon you can click on a link to follow Martin Dorey on Twitter. That would be Martin Dorey on Twitter. And as I also follow urban on Twitter if I were to follow Martin Dorey he may find his way here.

And call me an emit (emmett)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 20, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> I made sure not to click either of these www.martindorey.com links.
> 
> Martin Dorey.


 
He is Martin Dorey.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 20, 2011)

what's all this Martin Dorey about then?


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 20, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> He is Martin Dorey.


 
*i* am martin dorey


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 20, 2011)

I think we are all, in a way, Martin Dorey


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 20, 2011)

I just accidentally an entire Martin Dorey, what should I do?


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 20, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> I just accidentally an entire Martin Dorey, what should I do?


 
i'm not sure. maybe martin dorey's campervan living expertise would cover this eventuality?


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 20, 2011)

How many Martin Doreys does it take to Martin Dorey a Martin Dorey?


----------



## Santino (Feb 20, 2011)

Just realised this thread should have been called 'What's the story, Martin Dorey?'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 20, 2011)

Santino said:


> Just realised this thread should have been called 'What's the story, Martin Dorey?'


----------



## Cid (Feb 20, 2011)

He's got a campervanliving blog! Martin Dorey's blog.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 20, 2011)

How is urban not on a martin dorey google search until page 4.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 20, 2011)

We were on page 12 yesterday, for searching for Martin Dorey.


----------



## Santino (Feb 20, 2011)

You could probably improve the rating by posting links to these threads on other threads and elsewhere on the internet.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 20, 2011)

The Martin Dorey official Martin Dorey thread has jumped 4 places in the Martin Dorey hit parade since this morning.

I'm still waiting for Martin Dorey to make an appearance.


----------



## Cid (Feb 20, 2011)

You can post comments on Martin Dorey's blog.


----------



## killer b (Feb 20, 2011)

Cid said:


> You can post comments on Martin Dorey's blog.


 
that'd be cheating.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 20, 2011)

You might get Martin Dorey fleas if you did that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 21, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> The Martin Dorey official Martin Dorey thread has jumped 4 places in the Martin Dorey hit parade since this morning.
> 
> I'm still waiting for Martin Dorey to make an appearance.


 
Oh yeah, one from the top of google page 4 now. Come on Martin Dorey thread!!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 21, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> How many Martin Doreys does it take to Martin Dorey a Martin Dorey?


 
Watch it, you will give him an idea for another TV show.


----------



## Cid (Feb 21, 2011)

The Martin Dorey thread is at the bottom of page 3 for me, more people need to link to the Martin Dorey thread though I think. I am obviously too respectable to do so myself.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 21, 2011)

Cid said:


> The Martin Dorey thread is at the bottom of page 3 for me, more people need to link to the Martin Dorey thread though I think. I am obviously too respectable to do so myself.


 
Yup it's moving on up. One from the bottom of page three now. Slowly slowly catchie Martin Dorey.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 21, 2011)

Where are all the new Martin Dorey luverz/haterz from the Martin Dorey and his campervan thread - they should be here!!


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 21, 2011)

When the moon hits you eye like a big pizza pie
That's Marty Dorey!
When the world seems to shine like you've had too much wine
That's Marty Dorey!!
Bells will ring ting-a-ling-a-ling, ting-a-ling-a-ling
And you'll sing "Vita bella"
Hearts will play tippy-tippy-tay, tippy-tippy-tay
That's Marty Dorey!!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 21, 2011)

Santino said:


> *Who is Martin Dorey*,
> 
> And what does he want?



Don't know him.

I know his brother John, though. Right fishy character.


----------



## rollinder (Feb 21, 2011)

Martin Dorey is our friend,
is our friend, is our friend
Martin Dorey is our friend
he kills campers


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 21, 2011)

Blimey, a massive jump for the official Martin Dorey Thread, now reaching number 4 in the google Martin Dorey hit parade.

It's only a matter of time before Martin Dorey turns up for a nice welcoming.


----------



## killer b (Feb 21, 2011)

eh? halfway down page 4 on my google...


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 21, 2011)

At the very top of page 4 on mines.

Martin Dorey.

Martin Dorey.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hmmm, number 4 on my macbook in Firefox, number 21 on my lads iPod, number 31 on the macbook in Safari.

I've no idea how it works.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 21, 2011)

so martin dorey is not quite there \/ yet?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 21, 2011)

One more page of mentioning Martin Dorey might do it.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Feb 21, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> At the very top of page 4 on mines.
> 
> Martin Dorey.
> 
> Martin Dorey.


*presses buzzer*

Repetition of Martin Dorey!

Oh wait, 'Martin Dorey' is the subject on the card. I withdraw my Martin Dorey challenge.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Feb 21, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Hmmm, number 4 on my macbook in Firefox, number 21 on my lads iPod, number 31 on the macbook in Safari.
> 
> I've no idea how it works.


 *presses buzzer*

Deviation! you haven't mentioned Martin Dorey yet!


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2011)

Are we talking about the same "Martin Dorey" here? There must be a few Martin+Dorey people about.


----------



## rollinder (Feb 21, 2011)

The Scotsman doesn't like Martin Dorey




			
				The Scotsman on Martin Dorey said:
			
		

> Off the rails
> Not just boring. Monumentally boring. Tracker Portillo has gone off the rails after journeying the UK in the Beeb's 6.30 slot forever. In his place they've shunted Martin Dorey.
> 
> Martin who? Appearing from nowhere, he's One man and his Campervan. Martin Dorey and his wretched wheels are doing the country, county by county, foraging for eats by the roadside and rivers. We've seen all that before. The oysters, the lobsters, the wild garlic. And, yawn, he keeps showing everybody, short of the sheep, round his trusty van.
> ...



Portillo & Martin Dorey? ick
eta: This thread needs it's own house band: Martin Dorey and His Wretched Wheels


----------



## rollinder (Feb 21, 2011)

Google's top 2 "real time" twitter results for Martin Dorey are links to here.


----------



## rover07 (Feb 21, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You can also sing his name (to the tune of "London's Burning")
> 
> Martin Dorey, Martin Dorey,
> Martin Dorey, Martin Dorey,
> ...


 
Is that THE Martin Dorey song?


----------



## rover07 (Feb 21, 2011)

There is no mention of the Martin Dorey song on his website, www.martindorey.com

Martin Dorey, Martin Dorey,
Martin Dorey, Martin Dorey,
In his van, in his van,
Martin Dorey, Martin Dorey

repeat in a round...I'll start you off

Marton Dorey, Martin Dorey..

Does anyone know where I can find the complete lyrics?

Googling Martin+Dorey doesnt seem to help.


----------



## rover07 (Feb 21, 2011)

Martin Dorey, Martin Dorey,
Martin Dorey, Martin Dorey,
In his van, in his van,
Martin Dorey, Martin Dorey

repeat in a round...I'll start you off

Marton Dorey, Martin Dorey..


----------



## rover07 (Feb 21, 2011)

Fuck posted the wrong thing.

Why is Portillo on this thread? Did he do any fucking cooking on his fucking train programme?

NO HE DIDNT. He just sauntered about in his fucking suit going 'Ya, ya, nice train mmm ya, very good ...mmm shame all these lines and factories and mines have closed now'

Who's fucking fault was that Portillo you smug TWAT! 

Martin Dorey cooks stuff, he's creative and cheery.


----------



## mancboy (Feb 22, 2011)

I just googled Martin Dorey and he's not as much fun as lemonparty.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2011)

He's a keen shrimper. I think that's important. 
http://www.martindorey.com/who-am-i/martin-the-shrimper/


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 22, 2011)

mancboy said:


> I just googled Martin Dorey and he's not as much fun as lemonparty.


 
that is one thing I can say with certainty about Martin Dorey without knowing anything about who Martin Dorey is.

e2a: still 3rd on page 4 for me showing 11 posts & 9 authors only, slow bot is slow, or maybe just late?


----------



## rover07 (Feb 22, 2011)

We've managed to sneak onto page 3 now. 

But if Martin Dorey doesnt turn up by the end of the week, im not buying his book.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 22, 2011)

Who is Martin Dorey?    Sorry I haven't been reading the Martin Dorey thread.  Can someone summarise Martin Dorey posts for me?  Have we discovered who Martin Dorey is yet, for instance?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 22, 2011)

If Martin Dorey turns up this week you probably won't "one man and his campervan" by Martin Dory anyway.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh dear, we have fallen to the bottom of page three. I've not seen us backtrack before, this is highly disappointing.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 22, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Who is Martin Dorey?    Sorry I haven't been reading the Martin Dorey thread.  Can someone summarise Martin Dorey posts for me?  Have we discovered who Martin Dorey is yet, for instance?



Martin Dorey thread summary:

Martin Dorey Martin Dorey Martin Dorey Martin Dorey Martin Dorey Martin Dorey Martin Dorey Martin Dorey Martin Dorey Martin Dorey Martin Dorey Martin Dorey Martin Dorey Martin Dorey Martin Martin Dorey Dorey Martin Dorey Martin Dorey Martin Dorey Martin Dorey Martin Dorey  
Martin Dorey Martin Dorey Martin Dorey Martin Dorey 
Martin Dorey Martin Dorey Martin Dorey Martin Dorey 
Martin Dorey Martin Dorey Martin Dorey Martin Dorey 

Has a certain symmetry I think.

e2a No it doesn't.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 22, 2011)

This will not please Martin Dorey.  

Neither the lack of Martin Dorey symmetry, not the Martin Dorey google failure.


----------



## rover07 (Feb 22, 2011)

Greebo said:


> If Martin Dorey turns up this week you probably won't "one man and his campervan" by Martin Dory anyway.


 
Did you mean, The Camper Van Cookbook by Martin Dorey?

"Life on 4 wheels, cooking on 2 rings"

http://www.martindorey.com/buy-the-book


----------



## mancboy (Feb 22, 2011)

rover07 said:


> Did you mean, The Camper Van Cookbook by Martin Dorey?
> 
> "Life on 4 wheels, cooking on 2 rings"
> 
> http://www.martindorey.com/buy-the-book



Martin Dorey's got a website?

at www.martindorey.com?

Wow. Martin Dorey is a true polymath. He cooks AND drives.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 22, 2011)

I might've done, but I couldn't be bothered to google for the right title.   Martin Dorey would probably forgive me.


----------



## Santino (Feb 22, 2011)

Greebo said:


> I might've done, but I couldn't be bothered to google for the right title.   Martin Dorey would probably forgive me.


 
May Martin Dorey have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 22, 2011)

A Dorey is a kind of fish.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 22, 2011)

I care not for Martin Dorey.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2011)

rover07 said:


> "Life on 4 wheels, cooking on 2 rings"


He pollutes as he scoffs!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2011)

Hang on hang on - this image, of his cookbook, says "Recipes by Sarah Randell". So he hasn't made them up himself? Does that mean I can borrow some of Rick Stein recipes, a submarine, dive, dive, dive and get a primetime TV show called "Goth in the Deep: Claustrophobic Cooking" or something


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 22, 2011)

He got someone to ghost write his cookbook? That's got to be the lamest thing ever.


----------



## rover07 (Feb 22, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hang on hang on - this image, of his cookbook, says "Recipes by Sarah Randell". So he hasn't made them up himself? Does that mean I can borrow some of Rick Stein recipes, a submarine, dive, dive, dive and get a primetime TV show called "Goth in the Deep: Claustrophobic Cooking" or something


 
A catchy title! Martin Dorey would be proud.

Nothing wrong with nicking someone elses recipes.

Its not what you know but who you know. 

Martin Dorey has probably had to go to endless dinner parties to get where he is today.


----------



## rover07 (Feb 22, 2011)

editor said:


> He pollutes as he scoffs!


 
Martin Dorey missed a trick by not using bio-diesel or reused cooking oil. He could have gone from place to place scrounging old chip fat.

Maybe that will be the basis of his next series.


----------



## rover07 (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## rover07 (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Greebo (Feb 22, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> He got someone to ghost write his cookbook? That's got to be the lamest thing ever.


 
Fair play, he _might_ have written the lifestyle bit of it - about his chums and being on the road.  To be fair, Hugh Fearnley-Whittingstall looked like a bit of a lightweight lifestyler to start with but turned out more or less okay.  Who knows what Martin Dorey might become in the next 10 years?


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 22, 2011)

Who said that Huge Anal-Piles turned out 'more or less okay'? Did I miss that meeting? I'd have objected strongly to such a notion or motion.


----------



## Santino (Feb 22, 2011)

He could be the next Martin Dorey.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2011)

Santino said:


> He could be the next Martin Dorey.


 
_I'M_ the next Martin Dorey 

cookingwithQofGs.com


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 22, 2011)

LOL... I still haven't watched anything of www.martindorey.com though I feel I should watch something of this self proclaimed camper van man. I used to go to primary school with a Martin....I wonder if he is www.martindorey.com though this Martin I don't think was a Martin Dorey and he couldn't drive. Maybe I should check at www.martindorey.com

My partner has a campervan so I'm thinking he could probably learn something from going to www.martindorey.com so later I will lead him to 'what's the story, martin doreys' blog at www.martindorey.com


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 22, 2011)

The official 'Who is Martin Dorey' is showing at the bottom of page 3 on google search for me.

I'm singing 'martin dorey, martin dorey' to the tune of 'Little Donkey, Little Donkey'

See more at www.martindorey.com


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 22, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh dear, we have fallen to the bottom of page three. I've not seen us backtrack before, this is highly disappointing.


 
well, my Martin Dorey must live in a time warp as this has gone to page 3 now, or maybe martin dorey put me in a time warp?


----------



## Santino (Feb 22, 2011)

What this thread needs is links TO IT, from other places.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 22, 2011)

If you love Martin Dorey so much, why don't you marry him?


----------



## Santino (Feb 22, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> If you love Martin Dorey so much, why don't you marry him?


 
Good point.


----------



## Santino (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/343991-Useful-Martin-Dorey-links


----------



## rover07 (Feb 22, 2011)

A sad day indeed, Martin Dorey's series has been over just one day and already his threads are being consigned to the dustbin. 

If you want more info about this intrepid one man and his van chef visit, www.martindorey.com

...before its too late!


----------



## moose (Feb 22, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> My partner has a campervan so I'm thinking he could probably learn something from going to www.martindorey.com so later I will lead him to 'what's the story, martin doreys' blog at www.martindorey.com


Believe me, Martin Dorey will teach no one anything about campervans. What he knows about them can be written on the back of a very small, expensive cookery book


----------



## rollinder (Feb 22, 2011)

is the martindorey twitter thing whose entire content is a hello world plus two retweets of links to this Martin Dorey thread, the real Martin Dorey or just an urbans hoax?


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 22, 2011)

rover07 said:


> A sad day indeed, Martin Dorey's series has been over just one day and already his threads are being consigned to the dustbin.
> 
> If you want more info about this intrepid one man and his van chef visit, www.martindorey.com
> 
> ...before its too late!



Is this the one where he takes the skinheads bowling?


----------



## Libertad (Feb 23, 2011)

Isn't Camper Van Cookbook a band?


----------



## Santino (Feb 23, 2011)

Libertad said:


> Isn't Camper Van Cookbook a band?


 
No, he was a Dutch TV detective.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 23, 2011)

Google, last link on page two. Yay.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 23, 2011)

Google states "Last post three days ago", slowbot is slow.


----------



## mancboy (Feb 23, 2011)

This is this

More details at http://www.martindorey.com


----------



## Proper Tidy (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't get it


----------



## rover07 (Feb 23, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> I don't get it


 
Have a read of www.martindorey.com for information about Martin Dorey and his exciting adventures in a campervan.

Martin Dorey has also written a book...






Ok Martin Dorey of www.martindorey.com didnt write the recipes but Martin Dorey cooked them. (possibly)

If we keep invoking the name 'Martin Dorey' then Martin Dorey himself will magically appear on this thread!


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 23, 2011)

The Martin Dorey thread is still at number 4 in my Firefox Martin Dorey chart, but only managing number 20 in my Safari Martin Dorey google results. I really thought Martin Dorey would show up, but I'm losing heart.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey www.martindorey.com give us a laugh and share how much your camper is to hire?


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2011)

Now up to mid-page #2 of Google with a bullet. I'm sure he'd like that.


----------



## rover07 (Feb 25, 2011)

No sign of Martin Dorey then? Wanker.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2011)

We're still second behind the BBC for 'One Man and His Campervan' in Google. Add in 'BBC2' and that top slot is all ours, baby.


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 25, 2011)

It's pretty impressive how far up the rankings this has gone.  I'd like to get Martin Dorey on page 1.


----------



## pk (Feb 28, 2011)

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...krWiDw&usg=AFQjCNHybzitGu59S_hiRjFaAz1PySTcUw

Keep clicking this link.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> It's pretty impressive how far up the rankings this has gone.  I'd like to get Martin Dorey on page 1.


To push it further, people really need to link to thus page from other sites.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 28, 2011)

So close.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 1, 2011)

Did you know Martin Dorey nearly got run over whilst picking wild garlic once?


----------



## Santino (Mar 1, 2011)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Did you know Martin Dorey nearly got run over whilst picking wild garlic once?


 


Dillinger4 said:


> So close.


 
.


----------



## rover07 (Mar 1, 2011)

3rd on page 2 now. Cmon Martin Dorey!


----------



## rover07 (Mar 6, 2011)

Unbelievably this thread is still rising on Google. No 1 on page 2 now.

Come on www.martindorey.com!


----------



## Augie March (Mar 6, 2011)

A Martin Dorey GIF would almost certainly propel this thread to page 1.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 6, 2011)

editor said:


> We're still second behind the BBC for 'One Man and His Campervan' in Google. Add in 'BBC2' and that top slot is all ours, baby.


 
And that, dear friends, is how you googlebomb Martin Dorey


----------

